# Mono vs. Spiderwire leaders



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Bought some #50 spiderwire to try as a shock leader instead of the mono I have been using. It really helps on the cast but is very hard on the fingers. Will the lack of line stretch cause a problem for my rigs?


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

Wouldn't use the braids. Like you said, no stretch and if you don't have titanium guides, will "groove" your guides but good. Need that stretch during a cast and for fighting the fish close at the shoreline.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

I am about thru with the miracle braids. Many cuts-now use leather finger protector. Throwing 2-3 oz Kastmaster with 20# PowerPro is a cut everytime. Also, lot of trouble with looping and line twist on Penn 5500 SS Spining reel. Anyone else have trouble with loops and twisted lines?


----------



## Corbina (Oct 21, 2002)

At the end of last summer I used the Penn 360 Slammer and 5600L Slammer with 30# Fireline without ANY problems.
However; I did use 30# shocker on the 360 and 50# on the 5600L.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I put some 20# spiderwire stealth on a spanish set up and so far I love it. One thing that I have noticed is the need for a mono shock to eliminate the inevitable cut in the finger. Don't give up on the braid, just add mono.


----------



## Corbina (Oct 21, 2002)

Shoeless, How does the new Stealth line compare to Fireline.
I have noticed that Gray Fireline is smooth but the lime color Fireline is VERY bummpy. It sounds like mud tires going down the road as it goes thur the tip-top guide.


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

flistell,

I use a 30# PP (yellow) on a 5500ss and have a similar problem. I use a 15' 40# mono shocker. I am seriously considering changing the PP. 

Knots, loops, loss of $$ line, fishing downtime, I've had enough.


----------



## changeling (Jun 14, 2002)

Emanuel you have things a little backyards. The braid type line is used as the main/running line on your reel. To this you add what is called a top Shot or Leader of fairly heavy "Mono". It should be approximately 10 lbs breaking strength for every oz of sinker weight or more. In other words if you are casting 5 oz, the leader should be 5 times 10 or 50 lb.
The braid type lines should "not" be used as a leader because they can't take the wear, also there fine diameter can cause serious cuts when trying to handle a big fish once you have it ready to land/beach.
Changeling


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "flistell",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "addict",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Corbina, I have never used fireline, so I can't compare. All I know is that it casts very well and haven't had any issues with wind knots, tip wraps, etc.


----------

